# Cherry Shrimp in 30 gallon tank



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

[yt]zS9wY_gXh9U[/yt]
A video of my cherries I started with about 12(I think) and now I have this many. More were hanging out in the floating plants.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I love shrimp, they are one of the cutest animals - especially when they swim. Very nice!


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Holy moly! Did you purchase each of these little guys individually or did you manage to breed? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They breed rapidly

I bought 20 to start with from aquabid. They quickly filled my 10 gallon tank I had them in so I took 10 of them and put them in my 30 gallon(one in video) and there is at least 100 in it now and I am still seeing new tiny shrimp. So now they have 2 aquariums all to themselves.

Here's a more recent video of them(taken during a tank cleaning so sorry if it looks a bit dirty):
[yt]9lCSUBA_F5Y[/yt]


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Want to sell me some? Lol all i have is females


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome now I'm gonna have to do some more digg'n on care and breeding. The freshwater guy at my LPS said he thought they where really hard to breed :/ so I didn't want them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

BęttãBåbë, They're super easy to care for and breed, that's why they are cheaper than other dwarf shrimp. A good site for info on freshwater shrimp is http://www.planetinverts.com/.

Just keep the water clean with regular water changes, feed them about every other day(more if you have a bunch of them), and the shrimp will do the rest:mrgreen:

ZebraDanio12, if you're really interested in some pm me and we can work something out


----------

